# kampfeld custom? anybody



## Allen Waters (Oct 22, 2008)

has anybody ever had work done by kamfeldcustom.com
have read some good reviews and was wondering if any one has used them
would like to see some pics posted of his custom work you've had done. Thanks.


----------



## jbroadnax (Oct 23, 2008)

I have heard good things out of them but you can get great custom rifle work done right here in Georgia.   www.mcwhorterrifles.com


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Oct 24, 2008)

He's first class. You wont find a Better Fellow. I've Used Him on Some flutting work. Look around over on 24hourcamp fire He's Got a ton of work Posted over Their.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is some of his work: http://asrealasitgets.net/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=26702&fpart=1

Quite a few of these fellows use him and speak highly of him. Be warned if you check out the rest of the site that they hold nothing back and pretty much anything goes.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 8, 2009)

ok guys i had a Remington 700 doen up by Carl Feldcamp and Kampfeld Customs and the work is second to none. Carl is a first class guy that only settles for perfection. i will be using him again!!! Thanks for the input, and Here's a pic of the gun when i got it back. fluted bolt, skeletonized with hunter bolt knob. two tone gun kote.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jul 8, 2009)

He's as Good as The Come.


----------

